# DVI->HDMI Sound?



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
ich will meinen pc über den dvi ausgang meiner Grafikkarte (Gigabyte GTX 580) mit hilfe eines Adapters zu hdmi verbinden (zum LCD TV).
Die verdammte Graka hat nur diesen komischen mini hdmi port, den ich schon für die verbindung zum TFT benutze.
Also meine Frage:Habe ich über dvi auch den Sound am TV?


----------



## dj*viper (30. Januar 2012)

über dvi gibts keinen sound.
dafür gibts ja hdmi. 
du kannst doch aber deine soundkarte mit an den fernseher anschliessen.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (30. Januar 2012)

ich habe keine soundkarte. nur realtek


----------



## dj*viper (30. Januar 2012)

ich meine auch die onboard-soundkarte.
schliess die doch an.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (30. Januar 2012)

dann muss ich ja zwei kabel verwenden
ich wollte eigentlich eine saubere "ein kabel lösung"
Tja...


----------



## skinner99 (30. Januar 2012)

Das geht sehr wohl!!!
Ich hab meinen Toshiba-LED-TV per HDMI an meinen PC angeschlossen. 
Am PC steckt im DVI ein Adapter auf HDMI. war auch sehr erstaunt das da 
Sound übertragen wird, aber es geht

Mein Adapter hab ich hierher:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/HDMI-DVI-ADAPTER-NEUE-VERSION-FULL-HD-1080P-/160358339655?pt=DE_Technik_Computerzubeh%C3%B6r_Kabel_Adapter&hash=item25561a1447

Meine System-Specs:
Windows 7 Ultimate draconis Edition
AMD Phenom X6 1055T @2,8 GHZ
MSI 990FXA-GD65 
G Skill F3-10666CL7-2GBRH (4x2GB)
MSI GeForce GTX 550 Ti Cyclone II  (1024 MB) x2 (SLi)
CM Storm Sniper Black Mesh-Edition


----------



## dj*viper (30. Januar 2012)

evtl gibts nen combo adapter?!

EDIT:
hab grad was gefunden:


> 1. Tonübertragung via DVI ist möglich.
> 2. GTX460/470/480/560 + AMD-Karten haben einen Soundchip. Bei allen  anderen muss der Sound von der Soundkarte/Onboard-Soundchip über die  GraKa durchgeschleift werden. Dazu braucht man noch ein internes  SPDIF-Kabel (auch schon selber mit 9800GTX, GTX260 getestet).


http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=852794

scheint wohl, daß es mit eineigen karten geht. aber nicht mit allen.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (30. Januar 2012)

das muss warscheinlich ein adapter sein, der noch zusätzliche pins hat oder so.
gibt es unterschiede bei den dvi auf hdmi adaptern?


----------



## dj*viper (30. Januar 2012)

eigentlich nicht.
nur die graka muss das unterstützen


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (30. Januar 2012)

habe gehört bei den amd modellen würde das klappen, aber bei nvidia?
@skinner99: welchen adapter benutzt du genau? etwas spezielles oder ein standart-teil?


----------



## skinner99 (30. Januar 2012)

siehe meinen ersten Post.
Aber zur Sicherheit hier nochmal:

HDMI auf DVI / ADAPTER / NEUE VERSION / FULL HD / 1080P (4260134111232) | eBay

Ganz billiges Teil. Nix besonderes.


----------



## dj*viper (30. Januar 2012)

bei nvidia musst doch noch einen SPIDF Kabel an die graka anschliessen.
Und wenn du das Käbelchen an der Graka dran hast, vergiss bitte nicht,  dass du im Windows noch auf HDMI Sound ausgang stellen musst.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (30. Januar 2012)

der adapter sieht gut aus! ich hol mir so einen und probiere es einfach mal aus. falls es nicht klappt muss ich dann wohl mit dem spdif kabel vorlieb nehmen
probieren geht über studieren


----------



## skinner99 (30. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> bei nvidia musst doch noch einen SPIDF Kabel an die graka anschliessen.


Nope.
War bei meiner MSI N550GTX nicht notwendig.


> der adapter sieht gut aus! ich hol mir so einen und probiere es einfach  mal aus. falls es nicht klappt muss ich dann wohl mit dem spdif kabel  vorlieb nehmen
> probieren geht über studieren



Tu das! Ausserdem was hast du bei 2,65€ inkl. Versandkosten denn zu verlieren?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (30. Januar 2012)

kann sein das die neue generation von nvidia karten alle ohne dieses spdif kabel auskommen. wie bei den amd modellen.
das währe sehr nice


----------



## dj*viper (30. Januar 2012)

skinner99 schrieb:


> Nope.
> War bei meiner MSI N550GTX nicht notwendig.


 was nope? bei der gtx580 muss man das tun.


----------



## skinner99 (30. Januar 2012)

Das kann schon sein. 
Ich sage ja nur das es bei meiner 550GTX nicht notwendig war.


----------



## dj*viper (30. Januar 2012)

es geht hier aber nicht um dich und deine graka...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (30. Januar 2012)

laut dem forum cb hat die gtx 580 doch nen soundchip onboard msi n580gtx spdif oder nicht? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## dj*viper (30. Januar 2012)

manche schreiben so und manche so. 
guck doch bei dir in den einstellungen, ob du im nvidia treiber HDMI Audio aktivieren kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2012)

An sich sollten die Karten seit der 400er-Generation nen eigenen Chip haben, nur davor musste man seinen Onboardsound mit der Graka verbunden - vlt fehlt der Audiochip aber bei den Modellen, die keinen HDMI_port haben? ^^

so oder so: DVI hat an sich keinen Pin für Ton, aber seit AMD Audiochips auf den Karten mitverbaut, wird eben doch noch ein weiterer Pin benutzt - "früher" funktionierten daher nur DVI-HDMI-Adapter von/für AMD. D.h. wenn man GANZ sichergehen will, sollte man nen Adapter für AMD suchen, zB von Club 3D gab es da früher immer einen bei alternate. 


ach so: *geht es denn auch um Surroundton bei Spielen* ? Wenn ja, dann würde es wohl sowieso nicht klappen, FALLS man den Sound von der onboardkarte abgreift, denn dazu braucht man Dolby Digital Live oder DTS connect, was onboardsound so gut wie nie hat.


----------



## skinner99 (30. Januar 2012)

Die 580GTX braucht definitiv kein SPDIF-Kabel, da die Karte einen Soundchip onboard verbaut hat.
Also kauf dir so nen Adapter und werde glücklich mit der 1-Kabel-Lösung.


----------

